

Apple has revolutionized how we think about ads, you just don't know it yet. - cwilson
http://www.austinstartup.com/2010/04/apple-has-revolutionized-how-we-think-about-ads-you-just-dont-know-it-yet/

======
lwhi
"Apple has revolutionized how we think about ads, you just don't know it yet."

Sounded like hyperbole.

I read the article, and came to the conclusion that it is hyperbole.

~~~
vog
Is there any blog headline that 1) contains the company name "Apple", and 2)
is not massively exaggerated?

------
gyardley
It's far too early to make sweeping pronouncements on this. We still don't
know about (just to name a few):

* pricing models (CPM? CPC? CPA?)

* rates ($30 CPM? $10? $2? auction-based?)

* minimums ($50K spend? $10K? no minimum self-serve?)

* brand safety (can brands control where they run?)

* ad targeting (geo? demo? contextual?)

* ad availability (does _everyone_ who wants ads get them?)

* accessibility (can _any_ advertiser submit and run an ad?)

While I could and would be happy to be proven wrong, assuming that every
developer of every application that wants to run ads is going to automatically
receive high-quality, well-designed, engaging ads from major brands is a great
way to get yourself disappointed.

------
SlyShy
This doesn't sound like anything boutique advertising networks like The DECK
(<http://decknetwork.net/>) haven't already done.

~~~
cwilson
I actually specifically mention The Deck in the article and that it's very
similar. The difference? This is about to be in front of everyone who uses
free apps on the app store (assuming iAd adoption is good). That's a lot of
people.

Essentially it has the potential to be MUCH bigger then The Deck or Fusion
Ads.

~~~
alanthonyc
Can the downvoters please explain why?

~~~
cwilson
I'd also like to clarify that I don't think iAd is even a competitor to The
Deck or Fusion. Those two services have their niche carved out and their
partners are VERY happy with their relationships. I don't think either of them
are going anywhere anytime soon.

------
doron
The way I primarily think about ads is through the filter of an adblocker,
apple didn't convince me yet.

~~~
shadowfox
I must find a way to use this statement somewhere!

------
martythemaniak
Is it just me, or is iAd only for companies with reasonably deep pockets? I
mean, it looks neat and all, but you actually have to spend the time designing
the flow, the artwork and programming the interactivity. How many small
businesses can afford to spend several grand on design on top of their
campaigns?

~~~
smackfu
Despite Apple's fancy demos, I wouldn't be surprised if most ads are just an
image that links to a landing page. Especially since you need to write your
fancy ads entirely in javascript (or maybe Objective-C?).

------
Pahalial
The main conclusion seems to be that "anything with the iAd logo is safe." I
find that ludicrous on its face; any malware ads or scams will simply mimic
the iAd logo, much like a few less-reputable AdSense look-alikes already
exist. The apps running ads from networks with such hostile ads might get
pulled, but it'll simply be a game of whack-a-mole.

I also don't know that advertisers will want overly iAd-branded ads, as that
would risk diluting their own brand. But if it's not very overtly Apple-
branded, the users won't feel any familiarity and the argument falls down
again.

As for Google worrying about it, right now they're probably more worried about
the FTC blocking the AdMob purchase and thus blocking them from even entering
the mobile advertising space to begin with.

------
padmanabhan01
"If Apple can convince its users that it’s safe to click anything with the iAd
logo they will have single handedly changed the perception users have of ads,
resulting in more clicks and more money made by both Apple and developers"

Makes sense.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
The problem is that Apple doesn't filter apps on quality. They filter on TOS
that are designed to protect their own interests.

~~~
stcredzero
It is in their interest to prevent the annoyance of their customers. If the
ads are obnoxious, then this significantly degrades the UX. I've stopped using
the Keeper app for precisely this reason. It was "free," but I paid in startup
wait time and annoyance by the ads.

------
stcredzero
_If Apple can convince its users that it’s safe to click anything with the iAd
logo they will have single handedly changed the perception users have of ads,
resulting in more clicks and more money made by both Apple and developers._

Apple could go one better and steal a play from reddit.com:

Let the users vote up/down the ads! Not only would this feedback into pressure
to maintain quality, relevance, and ethical practices in the ads, it would be
a goldmine of realtime information usable by marketers. In addition, it would
reduce the amount of effort and expense it would take for Apple to police the
ads to maintain quality.

------
daleharvey
pretty strange that the article doesnt mention google, since this revolution
has already happened, are people scared to click google ads? their revenue
suggests not.

apple are just putting an ad network on a different medium

------
lo_fye
Here's why I think they are a game changer:

[http://www.derekmartin.ca/2010/04/09/iads-are-a-game-
changer...](http://www.derekmartin.ca/2010/04/09/iads-are-a-game-changer/)

------
lurkinggrue
"Apple has revolutionized how we think about ads, you just don't know it yet."

I think I hate ads in software and I am not sure if this is going to change
that.

------
Qz
" _(apps are the new website after all)_ "

Is this true, or hype?

~~~
encoderer
my vote is "hype."

